# Hi ppl new to all this but is £2000 good.



## Trickster20 (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi ppl

Looking at buying a skyline gts-t in the very near future and got a quote for £2000. I didnt think this was to bad considering I ve had a claim and SP30 on my liscience. Oh and Im 22. Anybody know any different or is this not a bad quote?

And can anybody point me in the direction of a guide for buying a Skyline. What to look at for and stuff.

Many Thanks 

Ricky


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Good enough quote for your age - was it with Norwich Union or Quinns?


----------



## Trickster20 (Oct 30, 2005)

The quote was from Adrian Flux. But was looking on this bulletin board I see some people have got a lower quote with same kind of background as me :-s. Can anyone give me a name of an insurance company that theve got a good quote from.

Thanks 


Ricky.


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

To be honest with you, thats an awesome quote. How many NYCB do you have if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Trickster20 (Oct 30, 2005)

Thats with 2 years no claims an sp30 on my license and an accident last year .


----------

